# Noo-Noo client with a "corky" Trout



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I don't know the details on this fish other than being caught on a Corky but Noo-Noo will fill them in. He's a fishing expert...not a computer expert!!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

NO WAY. THATS HUGE


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

I was looking for that fish this past summer for the STAR Tournament!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

A friend of mine sent me this picture last night he guides down in brunswick Georgia He has always told me they dont have trout this big.I bet it is from Texas or Florida just my opinion Ill see if he can give me any details on it .Later Ken


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dangit,, that's one big fat momma!


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

noo-noo said:


> A friend of mine sent me this picture last night he guides down in brunswick Georgia He has always told me they dont have trout this big.I bet it is from Texas or Florida just my opinion Ill see if he can give me any details on it .Later Ken


The way it was written, I thought that you put him on that fish. I was just thinking, yep, noo-noo's time of the year!


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow! Hell of trout!


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

So, noo-noo didn't guide the trip when this fish was caught? I was expecting to read a great story with a pic of a trout like that! Noo-noo must not be too bad on the computer if he has over 1,600 posts :cheers:


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Joker I was waiting for a response from you like that because you have questioned the last several times I've done this for him as to why?...it seems that you have an issue with me creating the thread for Noo-Noo since he doesn't understand the photo resizing/copy/paste/attach image part of the threads. Since he's a friend, he emails them to me or Scott and asks to get them started and he can fill in the details if need be. Sorry it bothers you so much but like I said, he's a friend and I will continue to help when asked.


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow !!! That fish is a pig. How long and what did it weigh.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Good lord, Ken is a friend of mine, too. I have met him, Robin and Kendall several times. If you think it was a dig at anyone, you're mistaken. Chill out. I'm sure Ken knows I'm giving him a hard time, and if he doesn't he does now.



spotsndots said:


> Joker I was waiting for a response from you like that because you have questioned the last several times I've done this for him as to why?...it seems that you have an issue with me creating the thread for Noo-Noo since he doesn't understand the photo resizing/copy/paste/attach image part of the threads. Since he's a friend, he emails them to me or Scott and asks to get them started and he can fill in the details if need be. Sorry it bothers you so much but like I said, he's a friend and I will continue to help when asked.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

txjoker said:


> Good lord, Ken is a friend of mine, too. I have met him, Robin and Kendall several times. If you think it was a dig at anyone, you're mistaken. Chill out. I'm sure Ken knows I'm giving him a hard time, and if he doesn't he does now.


Joker...I'll apologize to you then because I way I interpreted your post I thought (more so on one of the other's that I did for him) you were making a comment about me. I didn't I have any clue you were friends with Ken. Again sorry for the confusion. Feel free to fire away- Ken is a big boy!!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Jim,
Be patient my friend.....I haven't had time to go to Kens house and " hook a brutha up " on the photo thing.LOL.... I'll make that my new years resolution if I don't make it before the end of the year!


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Great fish, but how far away was the photographer standing??


----------



## livingstons1 (Jul 31, 2007)

The fish really isn't that big..........it's just that the guy holding it is a midget! :spineyes:


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats a wall hanger for sure!


----------



## wesleyslugs (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks photo shoped to me, the guys arms don't match the body frame


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

noo-noo said:


> A friend of mine sent me this picture last night he guides down in brunswick Georgia He has always told me they dont have trout this big.I bet it is from Texas or Florida just my opinion Ill see if he can give me any details on it .Later Ken


From the comment it sounds as if Noo Noo didn't guide the trip and i think that is what txjoker was saying. So Noo-Noo did you guide the trip?


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

Just curious. I've never caught a trout anywhere near that big. If I did, I would set it free to breed. But, that aside, is a trout that big as tasty as a small trout (1 or 2 lbs?)


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*she's a foxy lady (Miss Interpreted)*



spotsndots said:


> Joker...I'll apologize to you then because I way I interpreted your post I thought (more so on one of the other's that I did for him) you were making a comment about me. I didn't I have any clue you were friends with Ken. Again sorry for the confusion. Feel free to fire away- Ken is a big boy!!


CALM DOWN!!!!! "NICE MATTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!":cheers:


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Helluva fish.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

EAP.....Ken, when we gonna go run that boat boy?

That is a nice fish!


FoF


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey everyone I did not ever see this fish I do not know who that person is this picture was sent to me by another guide in Brunswick Georgia.Iam just like evryone else on this picture if I was to guess it looks about like 28'' and around 7 lbs we see every year people sticking there fish out to make it look bigger than they actually are.I am in pursuite of my own trophy lol.Tight lines Ken


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Fisheye wide pan lenses tend to bring things in big near by. Note the curvature of the water.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Yeh!*

No stuff that thing is a beast!


explorer21 said:


> I was looking for that fish this past summer for the STAR Tournament!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Da&$ Noo Noo , I thought y'all done busted a big girl ????


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

wesleyslugs said:


> Looks photo shoped to me, the guys arms don't match the body frame


Nahhh, he's just a midget knuckle dragger who is overextending!

Seriously though that is a nice fish!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

That is a donkafied trout! 4sure!


spotsndots said:


> I don't know the details on this fish other than being caught on a Corky but Noo-Noo will fill them in. He's a fishing expert...not a computer expert!!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*The shoreline*

That shoreline doesn't look like anything around here.
Kind of hilly with leafy folage.
Could be upper Sabine but I don't think so.

*All and all..... it's a big yellow mouth.*


----------



## TROUT & RED ASSASSIN (Nov 23, 2008)

*NICE*

THAT IS 1 NICE FISH ... I BET SHE PUT UP A GOOD FIGHT .. GOOD CATCH


----------

